# How many speakers have you blown??



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just curious if any of you have ever fried a driver and how many you have. 

Also, how did you do it? Negligence? An honest mistake? No idea?

**Edit** Crap, I forgot to put zero in the poll. :blush:


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

the only speakers i've blown were my first set of components which were the rainbow slc tweeters. actually i had no clue how to do anything car audio so my cousin installed it for me. he installed the components without the crossovers . so driving down the street, the tweets blew. so technically it wasn't even my fault, haha.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

I just can't remember how many I've blown in over 20 years of car stereo. The most memorable was catching a 12" Stroker copy (Shocker??) on fire while testing it before installing in the car. 
John


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Car audio only?


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

zero in about 3-4 years now.

i'm thinking im too careful with my gear.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

chad said:


> Car audio only?


Yes.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Car audio... None
Pro audio... trumped your 10+ category in a 45 minute set, I told them they either did not bring enough PA or sedatives 

Chad


----------



## Luca_Bratzi (Mar 9, 2007)

None. I'm straight.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Luca_Bratzi said:


> None. I'm straight.


Knew that one was coming...knew it before I hit submit.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

4 blown...or at least destroyed in some way. 

Two subwoofers just recently. A Focal 5.25 midbass a few years ago and my very first subwoofer many many years ago, a Kicker C10.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i voted 4, but a couple other instances came to mind.

10" cv hed10 on purpose
a tweet from the jl tr comp by accident
id8v3 by accident
kappa perfect on purpose (tensile lead shorted so i finished it off)
hpo10-told wrong on how much power it could take (reconed under warranty)
cv hed 6.5" coaxial (accident and the pair was replaced with rf punch coaxials under warranty)

as y'all can see, having a warranty has saved me some money but the stuff that wasn't under warranty left me sol. and if a driver's obviously on its way out i'm not against finishing it off in a blaze of glory  i havn't blown anything up by accident in quite some time but back when i was a n00b and didn't fully understand proper gain setting, heat built up in coils from a clipping headunit, things went up in smoke from time to time.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've blown 3. Two were a pair of coaxials back in the day when I was under the rear fill dilusion. Totally my fault - they were actually running off horribly clipped HU power. The other happend out of the blue and is a total mystery. I blame the devil for that one!!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not many out of 15 years. If you use them correctly you will not blow them.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

I purposely blew a pair of factory 2" midrange woofers with about 50wRms a couple of weeks ago. Studies show that factory speakers are one of the many forms of the devil.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

depends on what you mean by blown....

I've had surrounds rot out on me but never fried a voicecoil.... I still have one of my original JL 10W1's from about 12 years ago, albeit reconed for reasons stated....

but some of the manufacturers used to have a destroy in the field policy instead of sending them back.... we used to plug em into wall outlets til the smoke poured out... (or the breaker tripped) lol! Then we'd top it off with a few rounds of beltsander races....


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

ive blown nearly all my stock speakers from normal playing. before i knew what the gain knobs function was i blew a few subs as well. the total number is unknown. probably 3 subs, maybe 4.


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

In almost 30 years of fun with audio...
one tweeter, silk dome I think (it was along time ago)  
Crossed too low  
Nowdays I must have a picky ear...can't stand to hear em' stressed


----------



## Ron G. (Feb 8, 2007)

None ....


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

z-e-r-o


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

2, my first 2 subwoofers. Very cheap subs on a rockford Fosgate. I got the new amp and was messing with the gains and just adjusted too quickly, lol. I saw them moving then next thing I know nothing and just some strange smell. None blown since then.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Only one, but it was in purpose and it was a driver that I built myself from misc parts.
Got an Alnico mag from an old 5W RMS 6 1/2" mid put it in a 8" basket, found an off the shelf VC that fit the mag (1 1/4"), got some 8" paper cone, poly dust cap, rubber surround and cotton spider put this whole thing together... not having the first clue what specs it would have. LOL

Mind you I really mean I built it from scratch as I installed the mag in the basket, aligned the VC then installed the spider then the cone and glued the surround to the cone and last the dust cap. 

Then built a 1cu.ft box tuned to 40hz. Powered it with a 400w amp and played some bass heavy music and started to crank the volume until the VC gave up... This was some ~12-13 years ago... It was a fun project at the time...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Blew Original RF 15" Punch about 17 yrs ago. It was under warranty so got a new one. I wish my Boston SX60 and SX50 would have blown then I could have returned them and got something better. They sound like crap, now just sitting in garage taking up space.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

None. I did punch a hole in my Focal's surrounds. fixed it.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I had an IDQ go from sounding wonderful to not sounding. Not sure why that one happened except that I bought it used for $60.

I also had an Rsd12d start making a god awful rattle at full excursion after powering it with a Xenon x1200.1. I think I was clipping it because my charging system was too weak for the amp (gains set by multi meter) and I couldn't hear it because the output that I was getting at the point of clipping was so loud it made my whole car rattle. This one I would attribute to both negligence, misuse, and stupidity. I'm still not totally convinced on this one though....


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Two - both were OEM speakers. One was total oem system in my mom's car. The other was oem speakers with aftermarket HU in my old car.

-aaron


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

+10 in over 30 years


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I've blown one tweeter in my Polk Audio monitors. But I think they were on their way out since they were a trade up from Tweeters. Someone cranked the hell out of them before trading them in.They gave me a new one and it's been fine for the past 17 years. The second incident was my fault %100. I had a set of MB Quart seperates back in '95 with the paper cones running off the passives and a Soundstream Reference 500. I also have an Audiocontrol Epicenter in the system.  The high pass was set to around 60 hz. I had the Epicenter in the loop by mistake playing a bass CD and my main fuse kept popping. But the speaker still played for about 10 minutes every time I replaced the fuse. I never even guessed it could have been one of the speakers. After replacing the fuse 3 times the voice coil finally quit. I learned the art of troubleshooting the HARD way since I ruined the amp too and I guess that leads me to my third incident which was a Boston Pro12 sub a few years later when I hooked up the same amp in my brothers system. There isn't very good fault protection on those amps so I guess the damage was done from the Quart woofer. After a few minutes of playing time the amp started shooting straight negative DC to the sub. My brother brought the sub back to Tweeters and they replaced it. So out of all this I have an injured Reference 500 sitting in the closet waiting to be repaired. I wonder if anyone wants those Quart woofers. I guess they're collectors items now with the takeover.

All that in about one minute. This my friends is what my first cup of coffee does to me.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

ummm, dozens??

I competed spl for about 5 years. 60% of the time, I'd blow a speaker every time.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Only 12 year old crappy stock ones...then I upgraded.  Otherwise, never for any speakers I've put in.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Excluding Jordan JX53's, which are not a very well-designed driver, none. 

I'm also not counting drivers that had surround-cone glue failures due to environment. I've had that problem with the midbasses on a pair of Mirage M590i's and a pair of KEF Ci50's.


----------



## bmg102 (Oct 15, 2005)

I’ve blown two speakers so far. 

The first was an Infinity Kappa mid-bass powered by an Orion 20-watt amplifier. This was about 15 years ago. I actually blew this speaker listening to, of all things, AM radio. I was driving home from work late at night and the only thing worth listening to on the radio at the time was AM talk shows. I found a distant radio station playing a repeat of that day’s Rush Limbaugh show. As AM broadcasts sometimes do, the signal was fading in-and-out from strong to weak, and then back again. When the signal would fade out, I would crank up the volume accordingly so that I could keep following the conversation. That worked fine for a while, but unfortunately when I had it cranked up pretty much all the way, the signal suddenly came back strong, and that was the end of the speaker. So I can say that Rush Limbaugh blew my first speaker. 

The second was a Focal Polyglass 6.5” mid-bass. I had just installed a used Soundstream 405 amplifier purchased off of eBay, and powered it on for the first time. A couple seconds later, I heard a high-pitched squeal coming from the driver’s door, followed by a pop, then silence, and then that “sinking feeling”. Like a dumb-ass, I didn’t pre-test the amplifier before hooking it up to good speakers, and found out the hard way that the amp had a bad channel. 

So if you ever buy a used amplifier, to avoid the mistake I made, I would suggest testing it first using a speaker you wouldn’t care about blowing.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Haven't blown a speaker yet. My amp gains are at minimum and 70/80 volume is blaring for me, so maybe that's why.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Mark me down for another one! I killed an Image Dynamcis Cameleon 5 1/4" mid-range this weekend. 
John


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

2

one was a Orion Xtr DVC circa 1992. was rated at 800 watts ( back then I believed the hype) so I ran it off of my 225HCCA bridged mono in a 1cuft box. It took a year or so, but I killed it.

The second was my toy 8th order BP box using a Dayton Classic 5.25" after a week running it at 150watts ( sett with a DMM with a 60hz test tone @ 0db) KMFDM "Go to Hell" killed it. And I didn't make a removable panel


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Back in '90, I blew a Nakamichi SP-10 1" silk dome tweeter. That one hurt as they were some sweet tweets. Can't remember what I did with the working one!?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Car audio only? 10+. Mostly mids, one set of tweeters I think. A couple subs. I have a couple speakers though where the surround got torn from overexcursion/age. I'm not sure if you'd call that blown or not.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

backwoods said:


> ummm, dozens??
> 
> I competed spl for about 5 years. 60% of the time, I'd blow a speaker every time.


That makes no sense. LMAO!  Now lets go see if we can make this little kitty purrr...


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

not really blown, but slammed the vc into the back plate and cracked the former on a nice mid.


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

I've never blown any. 

However, a defective Rockford Punch amp blew one Boston Acoustics 6.4 Pro woofer tweeter and crossover. I noticed a service tag that said "blown amp blown speakers" when I went to return the amp. Doh. Never would've bought it or hooked it up if I saw that.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Munched 3 subs in 4 months.

Partly user error, partly "bad ground causing amp to clip into DC" at least that's what I was told by more knowledgible people.

It's only money


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

NONE


does busting a couple tinsel leads count? i think not, more longevity related,

clarification: I've never burnt a voice coil


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

2 for me. 1 12" Pyle Pro Sub in 1988 and a Boston RC820 Mid/Woofer a couple of years ago. Both were replaced under warranty


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

I always overpower all my speakers. Puting 1k watts on a 400 watt sub is no big deal. I've never blown a single sub. The more power, the better. I always say.

The only speaker I've blown was a 4" MBQuart center channel, about 10 years ago.


----------



## JAG (May 6, 2006)

*ZERO .... In 23 years.*  


*That's what happens when you properly over-power a driver , giving it awesome headroom for NO distortion.*


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

intentional, ****ty quantum audio coax The cone was brushed in a way and I was enjoying it as it was . . . you know, haha. Locked the voicecoil up, lol. So so so so long ago.

-Fixtion


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

It's actually zero for me, too. I voted one because I had to, and because 15 years ago, I was horsing around and decided to try to blow an old Audiovox sub I had sitting around just to see it happen. Only fed it about 100w and held it in my hand in open air. Took almost a minute to see smoke coming out of the voicecoil and for movement to stop.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

1 tweeter.

blown a friend's tweeter in his car while tuning. his idiot installer had the tweeters in the amp channels 1 and 4, midbass in 2 and 3!  
lesson learn: dont assume every install is done right even for the simplest step!!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I only blew a couple of soundstream references 10's in my first car that i was running in high school with a single punch 60 in a ported box with no subsonic. I was probably clipping the hell out of the amp. first one went, then the other a few months later. They lasted a year or so.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

AVI said:


> *ZERO .... In 23 years.*
> 
> 
> *That's what happens when you properly over-power a driver , giving it awesome headroom for NO distortion.*



I think you Sir are full of it. You are having us believe you never blown on a speaker before......


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Diru said:


> I think you Sir are full of it. You are having us believe you never blown on a speaker before......


Man, I "properly overpowered" my Peerless Exclusive 4.5's, "giving them awesome headroom for no distortion" and here I am on my way out to replace those fried suckas right now. Maybe I need to bump up my 120 watts per channel to 250 watts (for 4" speakers playing from 270Hz up...). That'll help, right?


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

i had an old diamond hex tweet go out on me, but I think they were abused. I bought them used, and one of the mids was blown upon arrival. The tweet went out like a week later under normal listening. 

Although my friend was driving my car at the time, so does that go against me 

and this was like 6 years ago.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

none ever


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

I've only blown one speaker in my 3 years of being audio-aged 
I just bought my USA2300 and connected it bridged to a 6" walmart paperweight subwoofer. I played it in open-air for over an hour. it got hot. really hot. It never burned up though. but the coil came loose from the former and started scratching the pole and magnet.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't count how many stock speakers I've blown up one any of the huge monoblock amplifiers I've had


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

How many speakers have I blown.... hmm...


At once?? 

I popped 74 drivers in a line array at golden gate park a year or so ago. It turned out that it wasn't really my fault.... but hey, I had my finger on the master fader at the time.

Altogether... I have no idea. I've blown lots and lots and lots of speakers.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

2 tweeters that I thought were crossed over (active) but werent because my battery was disconnected which reset the HU to default settings


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

25 years screwing around with this stuff.... Hmmm... I'm not joking when I say 100+. I had no idea what I was doing for the first 15 years or so.

Ge0


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

3

I had 2 older RF Punch subs where the glue that held the cone to the spider fail. POS subs!

I blew a coil on an RE XXX 12 (XBL2 model) during an SPL run.

I didn't count this one...

I had another RE XXX 12 delivered to my house. The UPS man left it in my backyard since I wasn't home. No note on the door...I found it 3 days later. My sprinkler system soaked my sub for 3 days.

I can atest that speakers are not water resistant nor waterproof.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

How come there's no "none" option in this poll? I have yet to blow any speakers so far. Fuses, but no speakers.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Wait, nevermind haha! I remember "blowing" a 10" MTX sub because I had it on a RF amp that was rated at like 225 watts RMS @ 4 ohms x 2ch. I think it may have been bridged, who knows. Or the gains were up too high I don't remember it was a long time ago. 

It didn't actually blow, although I'm unsure of the exact definition of the word in this context. It just melted one of the tinsel leads coming off the terminals. I couldn't think of a way to fix it so I bougt my mom a new sub. A 12" infinity reference. Much better sub too. For free because I ruined her first one.

Forgot to mention, this was my mom's sub lol that I was using for a short time. I bought it for her and made her a box and set it all up in the back of her minivan so she could listen to techno and the faint.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I couldn't count how many I've cooked from intentional testing (OK, abuse)...

I shredded the cone on a Prototype Dayton 10" Quatro when I put it in the "original" box recommendation of 0.3ft³ - and sent 350W (normal music) to it. 

When I got started in car audio, I was running a Rockford 260sd in tri-mode to a set of Hafler midbasses, 1" softdome pyramid tweeters (when they had ferrofluid in the gap and really sounded decent) and a very early Eminence-built Cadence 12". I bought a test tone CD and ran it all the way up to 20kHz at high volume. I heard some strange buzzing and both tweeters LIT UP. NEVER again...

I've blown more amps than speakers, though - but the speakers usually fail shortly thereafter.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

I haven't blown a single speaker before.


----------



## Lightninghoof (Aug 6, 2006)

Fried a Polk 6.5" DX mid many years ago using only HU power at moderate listening levels the same day I installed it. Some of the worst speakers I have owned.

Fried a pair of Infinity Perfect 12.1 subwoofers, but it was my fault. Using twice their rated thermal power handling. Took the advice of the asshats on some of the other car audio forums and paid the price. Luckily Infinity's warranty service replaced both.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

cajunner said:


> I've blown a few.



 sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Two... my first 2 subwoofers. One by hooking it up to a wall socket after I got my 2nd subwoofer, and my 2nd subwoofer by playing 10Hz tones in a 30Hz box. There are videos of it on realmofexcursion.

That was all 2 or 3 years ago. Closest I've come lately is a destructed Revelator in the mail


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

all my blown drivers have been due to them being hooked up to 220v!!

2 Q power 15's
8 stock speakers
Sony Xplod 
Bazooka tube!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

This is kind of funny. I was looking over a freinds system on his 47 foot yacht a few weeks ago. He wanted me to upgrade his sound system because it sounded like "****". I agreed, it did sound like ****.

I couldn't quite pinpoint the problem. Being in a large boat with limited access to stuff I could not just have a quick look. There was hardly any output from 8 speakers driven by an a/d/s/ 8 channel amp. So, I did like anyone would and cranked it. I fried 8 speakers all at once!

Come to find out that the speakers were nearly dead to begin with. The surrounds were foam and had all dry rotted. The cones were brittle and dry rotted. They basically disintegrated. All that was left was the dust cap and voice coil. When I kicked it up the coils ceazed and fried.

His wife works for Alpine's accounting dept. He gets DEEEPPP discounts on Alpine stuff. So I am now setting him up with PXD amps for efficiency (being on a boat you need that) and SPX-Z18T components. Hey, he gets this stuff cheap and has money to blow... 

Ge0


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

ouch..I blew a Cal28 many moons ago f'n around with RF 3Sixty.2


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Ge0 said:


> This is kind of funny. I was looking over a freinds system on his 47 foot yacht a few weeks ago. He wanted me to upgrade his sound system because it sounded like "****". I agreed, it did sound like ****.
> 
> I couldn't quite pinpoint the problem. Being in a large boat with limited access to stuff I could not just have a quick look. There was hardly any output from 8 speakers driven by an a/d/s/ 8 channel amp. So, I did like anyone would and cranked it. I fried 8 speakers all at once!
> 
> ...



That amp an 850/860MX?..... Nice amp!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

1 - Alpine XT19 Ring Radiator Tweeter


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

so for us n00bs.... 

what are the most common ways to blow speakers and what do you do to avoid that?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

xcoldricex said:


> so for us n00bs....
> 
> what are the most common ways to blow speakers and what do you do to avoid that?


Too much power into them for too long a time. Forget about your amp's power ratings. That won't tell us too terribly much about the AVERAGE power delivered to a speaker. And average power is what counts. So if your crossover points are not chosen with the speaker's life in mind, or if you listen to music with lots of average power content within the speaker's passband, and you crank that up, then you might blow your speaker.

If you tend to worry a lot in life, buy inexpensive speakers. Otherwise, you'll never get enjoyment out of your system because you'll always be worrying that you're going to blow them. 

My strategy: I buy cheap-ish speakers and play the music like I don't give a ****. If I blow a speaker, I spend $20 on another one. No big deal. If I bought $400 speakers, I'd be afraid all the time of blowing it. That would suck.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> My strategy: I buy cheap-ish speakers and play the music like I don't give a ****. If I blow a speaker, I spend $20 on another one. No big deal. If I bought $400 speakers, I'd be afraid all the time of blowing it. That would suck.



Sig Material!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

chad said:


> Sig Material!


Learned it from my dad. He would go out with his friends and have a good time, and then come home and (half-in-the-bag) would take them into his audio room. I'd go down there the next morning and find that something was no longer working. A week later there'd be a new amp or whatever.

So I guess the morale of the story is that my outlook on life is like my father's after he's had too much to drink.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Mark, your exclusives are too expensive and you will not be able to buy another set if you blow them so you should sell them to me


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> Mark, your exclusives are too expensive and you will not be able to buy another set if you blow them so you should sell them to me


Too late. Blew one of them a couple months ago. :blush: Haven't updated my sig in a while.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Too late. Blew one of them a couple months ago. :blush: Haven't updated my sig in a while.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Are you going to sell the working one? I would like to do a comparison with the PPB one that I have.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Are you going to sell the working one? I would like to do a comparison with the PPB one that I have.


Once I get time to take the old one out I'd sell it. Hopefully I get a chance within the next couple weeks.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Once I get time to take the old one out I'd sell it. Hopefully I get a chance within the next couple weeks.


Cool. Keep me in mind.


----------



## 99dx (Jun 7, 2007)

I went through 4 Kicker RMB6's and then found out from Kicker it was a manufacturing defect. I had to convince Kicker and the local shop that it wasn't operator or a bad install. Haven't bought a Kicker product since.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

AVI said:


> *ZERO .... In 23 years.*
> 
> 
> *That's what happens when you properly over-power a driver , giving it awesome headroom for NO distortion.*


so how _properly_ over power a driver? 

i was running my aura ns12 (rated @ 400w rms) on amps rated at 900w, 190w, and 750w. it was working intermittently (about 1 day on the 900w, 1.5 days on the 190w) - it would suddenly stop playing anything (it stopped playing the first time when the volume was at 5/34 and the second time it just turned on and wouldn't play). the amps are fine, the input was fine. i never cranked my system, gains were all at 0. when i plugged it in at 750w and no sound was coming out of it - the tinsel leads fried and the voicecoil may have burned a bit. is this my fault or the subs fault?


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry i dont swing that way. 
Blown "0" ,Now screwdrivers are another story. 4or5


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

NEPHYLUM said:


> never blew a speaker because the gains were set to high. i use a scope meter. the motors just give out....


WTF is a scope meter?


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

i've found out last week that I had my first blown speaker. ca18rnx mid. yay popped my cherry. it doesn't work all together, the meter reads no resistance(ie something funny). it used to somewhat work and bark at me a while ago before it went totally silent. 

the other one looks ok and is in good health. what do i do with one mid, a garage speaker? lol.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Center channel?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I've only blown one speaker by accident...and even then it was the amplifier randomly going nuts (seriously  - a big POP for no reason and the right side Koda went bye-bye) I had to send the amp back for repair after that. After I got the amp back, I hooked it up and the Koda played for about 5 days and then finally let go. Poor little guy. 

But I've blown a LOT of speakers on purpose.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I melted my cheapass set of tweeters running them full range in parallel w/ my mids:blush: I knew they'd go but I wasn't wired for seperates at the time, and I just wanted to have some highs. It actually melted the plastic housings for both tweets into little pancake-shaped pieces of plastic...

The only other speakers I have ever messed up was my current DLS Iridium 6.5 midbass, but I still don't think I did it. I have 2 different settings on my EQ; 1 for SQ and regular listening w/ low crossover points on the mids, and another setting for loud listening w/ x-overs set a little higher. I think my g/f tried cranking my system w/ my EQ on the SQ setting 

I also blew an Alpine Type R 15" sub; I put a 1000w mono amp on each 4ohm coil just to see if it would handle it playing a bass cd- it did, but not for long. It still plays but it makes some nasty noises 

-Matt


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

Rainbow CMX mids. smoked'em setting gains. 
Phass NT28b's. damaged the voice coil playing them on a flat slope. 

<- dumbass! i know.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

The only sub that I blown in the past was probably my favorite  - RF Audiophile 12 powered by a PG M50 back in the mid 90's
It was promptly replaced with an Infinity Beta


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Proud to say I've never blown a single speaker, sub, or amp. The only thing I've ever blown is a preout on a Pioneer DEH-P6000 by accidentally nicking the RCAs with the power wire!  That was at the beginning of my 10 years of car audio involvement.


----------



## dsg74 (Jan 7, 2008)

couchflambeau said:


> but some of the manufacturers used to have a destroy in the field policy instead of sending them back.... we used to plug em into wall outlets til the smoke poured out... (or the breaker tripped) lol! Then we'd top it off with a few rounds of beltsander races....


We did the same thing when I used to work at CC years ago. Too much fun


----------



## stalintc (Dec 6, 2007)

I found my first 2 speakers blown about 3 months ago, Momo mm465 6 3/4 mids. I probably cranked them too loud one night with the windows down.

Otherwise, like couchflambeau and dsg74 I used to plug in Vega strokers and Vega Vega's into the wall and laugh as the whole store wondered what that noise was for about 2 minutes. Did the same to 3 Sony p12s (the red ones) and had to stop when the dust cap started glowing! Does that constitute abuse?


----------



## Jethro (Jun 14, 2007)

In 20 years of owning home and car audio equipment, I've managed to blow...

(1) MTX Terminator 10 (circa. 1990) -- Fried the VC with a bridged Punch 150HD... never clipped the amp, just fed it too much juice for too long.

(1) Pyle 6.5" coaxial POS (circa. 1989) -- spider separated from former from over excursion.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

None but I way overbuild all my stuff.I can't stand to have to do something twice.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i blew a tweeter from an infinity perfect 6.1 set. probably clipped them. smelled some burning then the one tweeter stopped. 

this was back in my first car, back when i was a noob!


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't blown a speaker in years. I used to blow MTX subs all the time. I don't know if it was because they were junk, or because of misuse, but I don't use them anymore.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

just 1.

Had a 12" dayton titanic mkII in my home theater. Was setting it up when a big explosion happened on a movie. Spider came lose


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

couchflambeau said:


> depends on what you mean by blown....
> 
> I've had surrounds rot out on me but never fried a voicecoil.... I still have one of my original JL 10W1's from about 12 years ago, albeit reconed for reasons stated....


Those 10w1's were pretty damn tough speakers. I had a pair for about 8 yrs. I beat them pretty regularly including running them off a Mtx 500D at 2 ohms (about 3 times rated power ) They still sounded nice when I gave them to a friend of mine


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

I already voted?!

This thread should be in the DIYMA General forum.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just one for me. It helped me establish the 'never work on a stereo past 1:00 a.m. by yourself' rule. I only wired up one voice coil on my sub, wasn't sure why it wasn't playing, started slowly turning up the gains, and didn't get very far before there was smoke coming up around the cone. Whups...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> Just one for me. It helped me establish the 'never work on a stereo past 1:00 a.m. by yourself' rule. I only wired up one voice coil on my sub, wasn't sure why it wasn't playing, started slowly turning up the gains, and didn't get very far before there was smoke coming up around the cone. Whups...


A DVC sub will work fine with just one coil driven, in fact you can control the Q of the driver buy adding passive devices to the un-driven coil.

Now, you sure you did not reverse the polarity of ONE coil so that one was pushing while the other was pulling?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

one plug was loose on the amp. i wouldn't doubt that i had it flipped.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Another one today....


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Luca_Bratzi said:


> None. I'm straight.


really? cause that's gotta be the gayest post ever


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

why isnt zero a choice. in 15 years..


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

at least 50 times, at various install bays on a wall socket


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> at least 50 times, at various install bays on a wall socket


It's cool when it is intentional 

Were looking for the guys who swallow gasoline when they're siphoning it out of the tank...

Typical post: "Weird, my speaker quit working  [ I had set my crossover too low, then i turned it up too loud, now it doesn't work  ].

Oh, well, back to NASA have to calculate the trajectory of the next Mars mission....


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Crap, I forgot to put zero in the poll. :blush:


Zero; I also like to play it loud.


----------



## slammin'yota (May 8, 2008)

so far only one but that could increase in the future who knows lol


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Might as well add myself to the list, 2 here.

1 was my first sub EVER. Bottomed the single ported RF HE 12" out on some incubus, morning view album. Next was a single LPG 26 that i fried on a sine wave at 10k hz. 

OOPs

First was a noob mistake at 17yrs old i'm 23 now, 2nd was simply having the cd player slightly too loud after putting a cd in blowing the tweet. 

Pretty goood for 8yrs in audio.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm, well I feel good that I am off the chart at ZERO! Every day I learn to appreciate the McIntosh Powerguard feature on my amplifier =)

In the past 3-4 years that I have gotten back into car audio, I haven't blown a one... and I do like it loud! More people should consider the McIntosh amps for this reason alone. Buy one used for a good price on eBay and save a fortune in toasting drivers... since it either seriously limits or totally eliminates clipping, you don't get those nasty square wave forms that generate extreme peaks that toast up the glue in your voice coil. 

Seriously, in my youth when trying to make a set of old school (1980ish) ADS mini speakers generate ungodly SPL that they were not made for, I blew many many woofers and tweeters... but it was hard to give up on the ADS 200 minis because good grief they sounded great!

Glad I've found the system I have now though as it does play loud with no break up at all and when I hear compression - I know the little amber light in my trunk is blinking and can either shut it down a bit or just continue to enjoy getting the max power from my system without worrying =)

Thats my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

less said:


> More people should consider the McIntosh amps for this reason alone. Buy one used for a good price on eBay and save a fortune in toasting drivers... since it either seriously limits or totally eliminates clipping, you don't get those nasty square wave forms that generate extreme peaks that toast up the glue in your voice coil.


Ugh...not this again.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

* Surely the McIntosh engineers have no clue when they make statements like this: *

*Power Guard and Sentry Monitor*
All channels include the patented McIntosh Power Guard circuit that prevents the amplifier from being overdriven into clipping with its harsh distorted sound that can also damage your valuable loudspeakers.​
Not knowing what had drawn the - "Ugh - not again" comment, I wrote to see what the issue with my statement was. Apparently some people do not believe that clipping damages speakers.  My view and what (I believe) is still regarded as common knowledge, is that clipping is a source of potential damage to drivers that is worthy of taking steps to avoid. I don't think anyone disagree's that clipping creates distortion that is unpleasant to listen too, however.

If clipping were not a source of damage to speakers, why would so many speaker manufacturers include warnings about overdriving your amplifier? And, why would amplifier manufacturers included technology to bring clipping to the attention of the user via clipping lights and other measures? (You can hear the distortion - so you don't need a light to tell you to turn it down for that) 

Everyone has the right to their opinion, but I am going to continue with my belief that clipping an amplifier adds to the potential to destroy speakers. Since drivers cost a lot, I'm still taking reasonable precautions to NOT blow them. 

For this reason, I'm still very comfortable recommending McIntosh amps.  They are the only products I am aware of that deal with clipping without the user having to do a single thing. In addition, they are beautiful sounding, attractive amps that are hand-made in the US (at least the older ones were) and designed to last until you croak! You can turn them up and listen to things stay clean and tight... while you will get compression at some point, nothing breaks up and so in my personal experience, nothing blows.

Still my story - still sticking to it. 

Less


----------



## S2peed (May 6, 2008)

I sub & 1 tweeter for me


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

none....but have pulled some tinsel leads off (coils where still good)


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

less said:


> Surely the McIntosh engineers have no clue when they make statements like this:


How certain are you that the McIntosh engineers wrote that? Looks like marketing-speak to me.



> I wrote to see what the issue with my statement was. Apparently some people do not believe that clipping damages speakers.  My view and what (I believe) is still regarded as common knowledge,


Why do you assume it's "common knowledge"? Have you bothered to look at any of the countless threads in this forum that have discussed the issue? I'd argue that "common knowledge" (at least, commonly from people who are knowledgeable) suggests the opposite.



> Everyone has the right to their opinion, but I am going to continue with my belief that clipping an amplifier adds to the potential to destroy speakers.


You're right. Everybody has their opinion. Some opinions are formed by "belief" (as you put it) and hearsay. Others, however, are formed through pragmatism and a thorough understanding of the electronics and physics involved.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I blew my 10w0 a few weeks ago after 3+yrs of feeding it 2x much power...blew up a set of pioneer tweets a few months ago doing an install for a customer...swapped the mid and tweet wires and fed the tweets a 150 lp signal at twice the power they needed...oppps. A few years back I cracked the cone on some infinity 4x6's I had in my rear deck. That's about it except for doing stuff on purpose.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I have never blown a speaker.

>^..^<


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I must say thanks, Mark. After further research, it appears I was banking on (very old) information from audio days gone by... probably from the 1970's haha! When you get older, you find that more and more of the things you learned when you were young are just wrong... for instance, how the he!!many planets are there now? Once upon a time there were 9... and once upon a time the sun revolved around the earth too! We once treated women for hysteria by... well, look that one up if you want a laugh! When I was young, there were only 4 dimensions, and now quantum science is up to 13... 

Sometimes things like that happen to us old farts =) I was apparently wrong to think that the square waves generated from clipping were the major speaker killer. That was the thought process of the time, although it seems still universally agreed that no aspect of clipping is good for drivers and especially for sound quality. 

It adds significant and often discernable distortion that has far more noticeable impact than, say, the harmonic distortion ratings posted for most electronics. Given that, its valid that the powerguard feature reduces or eliminates perhaps the most noticable distortion common to our systems - aside from perhaps alternator whine... and thats not a pretty worthy thing, even if it does so at a slight compression of the "would be" clipped signal. 

I do have to take issue with this statement that someone sent me a while back though: "My amps won't clip. They are far too large for that." Unless someone slipped me a mickey again, I am pretty sure that, short of a protective circuit, all amps clip - period. Yes, larger amps clip less but if you throw a little 10db bump at an amp pushing a 100 watt signal, that amp suddenly needs 1,000 watts to come out clip free... and with the dynamic range our systems are capable of these days, 10db boosts can be pretty common. They don't even make a huge difference in volume output... 

Its true that one valid way of avoiding clipping is using huge amplifiers. This can come with some pretty steep costs: financial, space requirements, installation costs and even horsepower can suffer when you have to beef up your electrical system to add 4 channels+ of 1,000+ watters! 

So, I am still sticking with my McIntosh lol. I still have a record of zero blown drivers out of the roughly 26 I've used over the past couple years in my car system... and best of all, my system really sounds great, so something is going right.

Less


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

None yet. 
errr... I blew my old cpu speakers on accident..


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

of the 3 that I have killed one was a idq12v1, I was doing a voltage test on my old treo amp and was in the back seat with the meter and the remote. long story short, when the amp made it to 54 volts output the sub started sounding like a monkey getting assraped and then locked up.
1 was a set of diamond comps that got some straigt dc, which they didnt like and the last was an old set of pyramid 6x9 that got some old school lanzar brutality, funny thing here is the tweets were still playing and were liquid rather than the solid poly when done


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've killed a few tweeters, supposedly all with the same overly distorted squarepusher track (can't remember the title:blush. They really didn't like it. mainly piezo's though. That's what you get with crappy designed "filters" (errrr.... a resistor on the tweets and that's about it ) from cheap "PA" speakers that are rated WAAAAAAY over what they could actually handle. Woofers were fine though


----------



## 05g35pwr (Jul 20, 2008)

1...passenger side!!! its been 2 yrs........


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

At least 50+. Maybe more. I can't remember an exact figure. Mostly from about 15-20 years ago when I was trying to get that extra umph. Toasted a lot of Petras and Rockford Fosgate subs back then. Since I don't do this for a living anymore, I can't do the over the counter exchanges. Now I am much nicer to them.


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

I blew a Vifa silk dome tweeter once from water getting on it on my faulty install. 

Lesson learned, no more faulty installs.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

countless times I have sat in someone's car and told them they had blown a speaker. They were still using it and didn't even notice.

I wonder how many people like that are in this thread, with a blown tweeter or a blown sub and haven't realized, just know that they can't get the imaging back to where it was, or wonder why the bass suddenly "blends" so much nicer...


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't blown any on accident, but blowing some on purpose is another story  I hooked up a crappy 2" tweeter from a Dodge Neon to a Directed 1500D and putting on a bass CD was fun  I have also blown a few speakers from some cheap shelf systems I had in the past.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

If you had 0 in the poll I would have selected that for honestly/un-intentionally blowing them. I honestly have never blown a speaker by accident. 

For blowing them on purpose - I lost track a long time ago.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I blew a bunch of Pyle Driver 12" subwoofers in 1990 - 1991. In fact, I went through the maximum that Pyle would replace under warranty at the time, three each. Till this day, I still blame their crappy design because the "blowing" I did was the voice coil coming out of the spider and ending up embedded in the dustcap!

The local Pyle dealer tried to BS me saying that it was the rap music that I was listening to causing the speakers to blow. The look on his face was priceless when I told him that I didn't listen to rap!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

None. And I have over driven by wattage every speaker I have ever owned. But no clipping or distortion helped.


----------



## LauZaIM (Feb 20, 2008)

It only took me one to learn from my mistake.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Clipped out both mid-bass drivers in a set of SLC 365s. It was stupidity. I didnt disconnect them from the amp when using a DMM and osciliscope.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Where is the 0 at? After 17 years I have never blown a speaker! My little cousin can look at a speaker and blow it.:laugh:


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never blown a speaker. Broke one once because I droped it though.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

in almost 30 years ...... 1 tweeter and a pair of subs in a clamshell, both more than 15 years ago


----------



## Tone (Aug 16, 2008)

5 plus, and none for years however three weeks ago I listend as one of my TN52s went into a 250 watt rms high pitch squeal (rca dissconnected) which abruptly ended with a pop! Still looking for a replacement..


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

The only speaker I've blown was a tweeter in my cerwin vega center channel (HT). I honestly have no idea why it blew. 'I' also blew two door speakers after the local shop installed them with the wrong spacer and half of the drivers surround was hitting the door card. This was when I started getting into DIY.


----------



## eharri3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Calum said:


> The only speaker I've blown was a tweeter in my cerwin vega center channel (HT). I honestly have no idea why it blew. 'I' also blew two door speakers after the local shop installed them with the wrong spacer and half of the drivers surround was hitting the door card. This was when I started getting into DIY.


Zero. Gain has always been set textbook style and I've never run much more than RMS power so even though I've distorted my stuff at times I've never gotten it to break. I abused a set of eclipse front coaxials for about a year, then a set of SC 8362s components, and Ive beat up on Infinity reference rear coaxials for 4 years now. At one when I had no sub I ran my door speakers full range at volume with bass boost constantly and nothing still went up in smoke. I haven't been easy on my pioneer premier shallowmount 10 either. I can't imagine what these people who blow speakers must be doing, maybe excessive gain + excessive boost +constantly cranked volume I guess. Im now to the point where my attitude is the more power and the less my system has to strain to get loud the better because the leading cause of blown speakers is trying to get something out of your system that it isn't capable of. Right now my sub can take 250 watts RMS and gets a full 300. The fronts are Hertz HSKs which can take 125 and get 140. The only underpowered speakers are the rear coaxials. For my next system I plan to overpower my front components and sub by about 100% and keep the gain at the minimum.

Oops, I forgot: The closest I ever came was when I foolishly set the gain on the amp running my first set of front components by Eclipspe using a 0 db 1000 hz tone run through the speakers themselves by listening for the tone chance. After a minute or so I had a faint burning smell just as I was finishing. It went away when I turned the tone off and the speakers worked fine for 3 more years until I swapped them out for Hertz.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

eharri3 said:


> I can't imagine what these people who blow speakers must be doing, maybe excessive gain + excessive boost +constantly cranked volume I guess.


Some of us listen to some funked up music at insanity levels on occasion. 

I'll say this much...I've never blown a speaker while listening to it at a moderate volume. 



> Im now to the point where my attitude is the more power and the less my system has to strain to get loud the better because the leading cause of blown speakers is trying to get something out of your system that it isn't capable of. Right now my sub can take 250 watts RMS and gets a full 300. Front comes can take 125 and get 140. The only underpowered speakers are the erear coaxials. For my next system I plan to overpower my front components and sub by about 100% and keep the gain at the minimum.


Uh oh, not this again. 

To stop blowing speakers, the main thing people should be looking at is the speakers themselves, not the amplifiers. High sensitivity + high power handling = the solution.


----------



## eharri3 (Jan 4, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> Some of us listen to some funked up music at insanity levels on occasion.
> 
> I'll say this much...I've never blown a speaker while listening to it at a moderate volume.
> 
> ...


Part of the solution. You then have to throw enough power at them to get the loudness you want at below-clipping volume levels otherwise you will kill them with the volume, gain, and/or boost dials. I used to throw 60 watts at 100 watt speakers and on some quieter selections I had to crank the volume nearly to the max to get a good volume. Now I can get my system loud while staying sevel steps below my max undistorted volume. It gets louder sooner at a more relaxed gain level and there is some left over for the peaks in the dynamic tracks so even at the extremes the signal's still clear.


----------



## hairy_sex_beast (Dec 29, 2008)

just a couple oem speakers


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Just had one of my alpine spx-17ref 6.5 drivers quit a couple of days ago. I thought it was my connections. Went through the whole trouble shooting process and finally took it out all together. It was completly dead, the doubleA battery wouldn't move it at all. When I took it back for warranty they accused me of not setting my processor correctly. I've never even had the processor hooked up to anything, its still new in the box. They're going to warranty it though.(they better, they're already pushing the their luck to the max) I did have the set(with passive xovers)hooked to the factory GM Bose premium amp but i woundn't think that would have enough power to do any damage. could be wrong though.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've held my breath long enough on this topic. Why? Just don't want to seem "better then thou" cause I'm not, but I have yet to blow one in 16 years. 

I've thought about getting some flea market sub to torcher though. 

The only speaker that has gone south on me was a Kicker 6" mid. The 4 screws that held the magnet to the basket broke (I assume from the cold and shutting of the door) pinching the VC.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've held my breath long enough on this topic. Why? Just don't want to seem "better then thou" cause I'm not, but I have yet to blow one in 16 years. 

I've thought about getting some flea market sub to torcher though. 

The only speaker that has gone south on me was a Kicker 6" mid. The 4 screws that held the magnet to the basket broke (I assume from the cold and shutting of the door) pinching the VC.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

does it count if you do it on purpose? 

I hooked up an old 6" in wall speaker to 2 bridged channels of my old Kicker amp and played a 50 hz test tone until it smoked... and then I kept playing it some more until it had no more smoke to give. The cone and surround were about destroyed by then.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

My pc has an issue double posting sometimes on this forum. Sorry.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hiquphons (1) OWI and (2) OWII. Neither I believe to be my fault, ALLL after long play periods of time (6+hours) from roadtrips.


----------



## Spire (Nov 2, 2008)

only one.

Polk GNX 12". bought two at Frys for $20 each (bargain). powered with 175 watts each, lasted about 4 years in a sealed enclosure until a couple months ago, one of em just started rattling like crazy, not 100% sure what happened. they took a beating for 4 years so i think i got my money out of em.


----------



## Thumpper (Feb 22, 2008)

I have had subs rip themselves apart and even started some on fire

just love the sound of low tuned over powered woofers

I just reconed my subs two weeks ago


----------



## -Rob- (Nov 24, 2008)

Zero.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

3#. One sub and two tweeters.


----------



## onelowjoe (Jan 13, 2009)

1 but really wasn't my fault. That was back when i paid for my installs


----------



## Ecarstereo (Mar 10, 2008)

i try not to blow any!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

well dang, very few people TRY to blow speakers - at least not nice ones, I guess it doesn't matter if some little cheapie


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

3 for me. I blew one of the three older solobaric 12"s I had and last year blew both of my Rainbow Powerline mids. I still have no idea why they blew. They just threw out a nasty tone and blew. Too much power maybe. Not sure???


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I've only blown a Memphis 500D amp and a Pioneer 10" "SPL" sub. Both at the same time!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

One - Radio Shack Kevlar special back in 97. Friends dared me to hook it up to my Kenwood receiver in my room. I told them it would blow. It was the first time I ever saw the magnet completely separate from the basket.


----------



## m115919h (Jun 12, 2008)

I blew the 6x9" stock speaker (maybe speakers, can't remember if I blew both of them) from my cavalier by listening to them on a home receiver (100W); don't ask. Also, I might have blown my e12a sub as it doesn't sound as good as it used to, but maybe my hearing has improved . I did buy it used a few years ago off of ebay, that might have something to do with it. Its good though, I just bought a SI MAG D2 V4, if anyone is interested they do have them in stock right now.


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

ive blown only one speaker. it was a ma audio 110xl subwoofer in a sealed enclosure.....i connected it to a orion d2400 with the gains all the way down....i had it for like a day and then it just died....i held it in my arms but it was already too late....


----------



## thephallicphantom (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know how many could be considered blown. I had the surround separate on a couple, the cone crack on a couple, the VC separate from the cone on one and a magnet structure shift on another. I can only think of one or two that i actually toasted the VC's on, and one of those was a tweeter on a center channel i had getting ~250 watts from a Bryston amp


----------



## thegeck (Sep 25, 2008)

a few OEM one aftermarker Cerwin 15" stroker due to cold weather.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Installed in my car = ZERO
Plugged into wall sockets = Too many to count


----------



## austin4heatwave (Feb 22, 2009)

lets see i purposely fried 2 infinitiy factory speakers to see how much punishment they would take before giving up the smoke. on accident 1 alpine mid, 2 jbl subs L+C, 1 eclipse point source tweeter........well i think the cap on it went bad so maybe it wasn't my fault. but considering all the gear i've had i'm pretty good about not burning up speakers


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think I have blown any. Now my wife seems to ruin speakers lef and right.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

Just one...so far


----------



## F150Harley03 (Feb 12, 2009)

If you're counting stock speakers, quite a few over the years. They're useless anyways. One's I've had to buy, a few back in my teen yrs. It was all trial & error then.


----------



## AutoTECH (Apr 23, 2009)

NONE!!!! YAY ME


----------



## benahn (Apr 24, 2009)

wow i remember the first time i saw smoke coming from speakers. i had installed an aurther fullmer amp in my sisters 1969 Z28. i think she got the amp from a store called western auto. the amp had u shaped jumpers on the back of it for different ohms and i had them set wrong.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I think my record was 14 at once, in 1993. 
I had two Orion 425HCCAs DC at the same time because of faulty external bridging modules. Smoked my whole front stage at once. 14 speakers. That sucked.


----------



## SpecOrdnance (May 7, 2009)

zero


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

i killed a pair of fultron 6x9's with my first amp. a hifonics series 7 thor.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay, I admit it. I tspence'd a few speakers.


----------



## boltupright (Feb 14, 2007)

One. a scanspeak 12M... wasn't playing it loud at all...almost never play my system loud, but suddenly the left channel starts making some strange noises out of the tweeter/midrange so after about 30 seconds of that I pushed the power button on the deck to cut the power but the deck doesn't shut down as soon as you push the power button, and during the next 2 or 3 seconds before it shut down the whining grew louder and the speaker blew before it shut down. Turns out it was the xtant amp, which was suprising to me, since it didn't have a lot of use and I never push it. Took it back to the installer and he sent it away to get fixed... I think it took them at least 6 months to get it fixed and they wouldn't cover the cost of my blown speaker. At least I think the tweeter is ok though, ...at least it sounds ok. Meanwhile I had to get another 12M,...with shipping and duty, it was almost $500 Canadian.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

89grand said:


> 4 blown...or at least destroyed in some way.
> 
> Two subwoofers just recently.


This one was a pisser 

Couple of DIYMA's


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never blown a speaker in my car. Ive blown two home audio tweeters before. It was the songs fault though. they used way too much treble. lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Wheres the option for 0 ?
Guess I've been fortunate


----------



## pazdeniro (Jun 14, 2009)

nice


----------



## Busarich (Jun 12, 2009)

I popped a jl 10w0 when i was 16. Also popped a Orion h2 when they came out. Both were replaced on the spot by the manufacture no problems.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

One sub in 6 years. Back in 2003 or 2004 I was running 3 of the original VR3 12s, the bright blue ones with woven poly cones and 2" blue foam surrounds & 4-ohm DVCs. (we've all got to start somewhere!) I wired them down to 2.7 ohms in a 4.0 CF sealed box and powered them with a bridged 2-channel Crunch amp, 700 watts. I set the level just below the point of audible distortion... Well I was 17 or 18 years old so I really couldn't hear the difference!

Those little VR3s were moving about an inch in each direction, something they were clearly never designed to do. The system was very loud, and the subs held up like champs for about three months of solid abuse. Incredible, considering they were only $16 each!

One day, after playing the system hard for about an hour, I put on Aqueous Transmission by Incubus, it has sort of a deep, heavy, oriental sounding bass line. I got about one minute into the track, when all of a sudden - NO BASS!

On inspecting my system, I found I had blown my in-line fuse, and my fuses in the amp, and completely smashed the voice coil on one of the subs! The speaker was completely jammed, it took considerable force to move it at all.

The guys at Checker Auto were naive enough to give me a refund, and they even let me keep the blown sub! I took it apart the old sub for fun, and found the wires on the voice coil were just a shredded mess. I think the heat made the coil warp, and the VC was probably coming all the way out of the gap, so when it went back in it tore up the wires. Either that or it hit the back plate, and was deformed enough that the wires snagged on their way back up.

Those subs were rated for 700 watts peak, but there wasn't a published RMS value. I would guess ~100 watts RMS. What has confused me to this day is why only one of the subs blew! They were all moving the same, perhaps the others would have gone soon if my fuses hadn't protected them.

Honestly, I liked those cheap subs, they had character! They were worth at least what I paid (which doesn't say much), and were far superior to the newer Wal-Mart VR3s that sell for $20 each. Does anyone else remember the old VR3s? They also made a goofy looking 15" sub, it was bright yellow!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> One sub in 6 years. Back in 2003 or 2004 I was running 3 of the original VR3 12s, the bright blue ones with woven poly cones and 2" blue foam surrounds & 4-ohm DVCs. (we've all got to start somewhere!) I wired them down to 2.7 ohms in a 4.0 CF sealed box and powered them with a bridged 2-channel Crunch amp, 700 watts. I set the level just below the point of audible distortion... Well I was 17 or 18 years old so I really couldn't hear the difference!
> 
> Those little VR3s were moving about an inch in each direction, something they were clearly never designed to do. The system was very loud, and the subs held up like champs for about three months of solid abuse. Incredible, considering they were only $16 each!
> 
> ...


I dig that Incubus song. Very cool tune


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> I dig that Incubus song. Very cool tune


Yeah, me too, though it still gives me flashbacks of frying my system! To this day, I impulsively turn down the volume when that song comes on, even though I know it really has no chance at maxing out my current equipment. :laugh:


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Lots and Lots. I loved car audio when I was 16 with my first car but too bad I had no idea how to install it :laugh: There was no internet back in 86 like now where you can find out free information and read up on stuff, unless you went to the library and got a book, but I was not the book type. I blew so much stuff I could have wrote a book on HOW NOT TO INSTALL CAR AUDIO. I recently blew up a couple, a MTX Road Thunder II and a Pyle II Pink Series I had in the basement for about 15 years. I threw some power at them and froze them quick, but I expected that. So I definitely fall into the lost count data base. I can say that I have not blown anything from Stupidity in a while that was not already half dead. I am honest though.


----------



## LondonRS4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Killed two dB1001 Polk tweeters just 3 days ago on pink noise overdriving my amps because I miscalibrated my RTA.


----------



## digital (Sep 12, 2008)

I just blew one SEAS Prestige P18RNX/P last week. I could smell the coils before that happened 

It's sad, but now I have an excuse to modify the setup again


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Blew the first set of speakers I ever owned. A cheap pair of Rockford 4X6s that didn't like that amount of bass I was throwing at them. Of course this was when I was 15 and didn't know any better.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

1 6.5" paper mid (from middle 90s) MB Quart component set. - blew 1 chan of RF Amp at same time

1 5.25" RF coax (from early 90s)

Both were replaced under warranty


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to have cases of Onkyo OEM tweeters, There were some pretty nice mylar dome large format tweeters that bolted right into the Bonneville I drove back in the day. I also had several McIntosh 5.25's, 6.5's, and 6x9s, I burned those tweeters about once a month running the Mc 5 1/4's and tweets up front off of an old school Punch 200. The only subs I can recall burning out were a 15in Kicker gold and a Pioneer 12 in a bandpass box, that wasn't really my fault, I was sold a junk Kicker amp that fried anything you attached to the speaker outputs. I also had a punch HE2 15 that would break it's own K leads off where they were woven into the spiders. I killed a few Infinity Kappa tweeters in my Camaro which later I found out was due to the audio control 3.1 I had messing up.

On the brighter side, I have ran some stupid power to stuff that survived. I ran a Punch 800 bridged to a Soundstream SPL in a 2.5 cubic foot vented box with no subsonic filter for over a year (still have the pair of those mules to this day) I swapped that out for a Kicker comp CVR and ran that for several months before I sold it to a friend. I ran a pair of the CHEAPEST Pyramid 12's off of a Punch Power 800, that was interesting, you could stress them out SO badly with the littlest crank of the volume knob. I really haven't killed a speaker since I turned 19 and I drive everything I have as hard as I did when I was 16


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

no drivers, but i blew an amp once...operator error...soundstream replaced it under warranty.


----------



## mallen8805 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just blew my first sub here recently...played too loud before it was broken in. I guess you live and learn, still sucks though.


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

There is no reason to blow your speakers if you know distortion and stay away from it.
I hear so many teenagers playing their systems into pure distortion and they actually think it sounds good and only because they don't know any better.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

Distortion is a nice way to blow a speaker, this is usually the cause for seperated spiders, surrounds, and shorted coils. You can however just overpower a sub, if it's froze solid or scrapes and has quit playing, chances are you over powered it.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

My Soundstream Granite 180.6 has eaten 4 speakers so far. A pair of Pioneer 6.5" co-ax and a pair of JBL co-ax.

...guess I need to keep the volume down. Amp is rated at 30w x6.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

paulc35 said:


> There is no reason to blow your speakers if you know distortion and stay away from it.
> I hear so many teenagers playing their systems into pure distortion and they actually think it sounds good and only because they don't know any better.


But you have to get to know it first, right? Unfortunately, this usually happens by blowing a few speakers.

There's at least one good reason to blow a speaker - fun! That said, it's been over five years since I've blown one, so maybe I should turn up my gains! :laugh:



Brian10962001 said:


> Distortion is a nice way to blow a speaker, this is usually the cause for seperated spiders, surrounds, and shorted coils. You can however just overpower a sub, if it's froze solid or scrapes and has quit playing, chances are you over powered it.


You could be right most of the time, but I think this statement could be clarified:

Exhibit A: The one speaker I blew completely was in 2003 when I was more of a bass-head. I was running three DVC 12s on a 4-ohm stable amp at 2.7 ohms, and driving them way into distortion. One of the 12s seized completely and shredded the voice coil. My amp was only a 700 watt Crunch. So I doubt that failure was related to overpowering. 

Exhibit B: On the other hand, my 12" Xtant (which is only rated for 500 watts RMS) started unloading around 18 Hz (my SSF was set a bit too low) and pulled the whole spider right off the basket. I was pushing about 900 watts RMS of clean power, not clipping the amp at all, but this was more a result of overpowering than distortion. Fortunately, I heard the sub start bottoming and switched the power off before permanent damage could be done. Some carefully applied super glue and silicone caulk have been holding the spider in place for the last four months, and I moved the SSF from 18 to 22Hz.

So, I guess what I'm saying is I think your statement an overgeneralization. It's entirely possible to seize a speaker with distortion (exhibit A) and it's entirely possible to have soft-part failures from over powering (exhibit B). In fact, the surround and spider will take additional stress under extreme excursion, which is usually a result of overpowering or tuning a box too high, not distortion per se. Distortion is such an intrinsic killer partly because a clipped signal won't make the sub move far enough to let the coils cool naturally.

Some brands (Konaki comes to mind) have very strong motors that have more travel than their spiders would allow. This situation would also allow a soft-part failure without clipping the amp. (Perhaps if Xtants claimed a higher RMS rating I'd admit they have the same problem, lol.)


----------



## thejavabuddha (Sep 14, 2009)

I blew 4 at one time


----------



## MachRc (Sep 29, 2009)

4, all stock components


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, back form the dead, people stealth bumping with the voting... 


2 for me... 

JL 12w0 rated for 125wrms, threw 250wrms at them with a RF Punch 200dsm, ran great for 2yrs before a VC separated from the cone.. 

Polk MOMO 6.75 mid... same deal, rated for like 100wrms, rand them on the passives with 220wrms or so for years, till a VC separated


----------



## Rick-95ZE (Sep 30, 2009)

If you count the subs that cenrtian customers would try to convince the manager of whatever store I might have been employed at the time, that it was "installer error"?? About 10 or so that I could remember and that's according to the customer A customer that would never admit to going back and ****ing with gain settings 


In all actuality though, maybe 1 or 2 *might* have been due to my installer error.



...and this is not counting the number of subs we would plug into a wall socket for funnies!:laugh:


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

By turning the gain up:
Boston G1 12 inch subs in a sealed enclosure[it was a pair of them] powered by an Orion DEI Cobalt 800.1 amp.
DEI ORION HCCA 6.2/6.5 components running off a West Coat Customs WCC 6002 amp [ I am not sure on the model number on the amp].

Do not know how.
DEI ORION C 2.65 coaxials running off a Pioneer AVH -P6000 DVD.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

How come the poll does'nt have an option of 0?


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

my first sub 10 inch cerwin vega blew the surround right out of it


----------



## Gozza (Feb 2, 2010)

sqnut said:


> How come the poll does'nt have an option of 0?


Read the first post I think it was 
Love it that 15%+ have blown so many speakers they can't count.. jesus!


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

For me and my 20+ years dealing with car audio, I have only blown 2 subs, a 12" ID MAX and a cheap temp replacement Pioneer. I blame both on the amp I had at the time, and old chrome PPI PC2600. It was bought new, but had been through a couple different cars and installs. After a few years, I noticed it getting a bit warmer than it should have and it didn't quite have the punch it once had. 

With the ID MAX, it punched the voice coil right through the aluminum dust cap, also shearing off the little aluminum wings that attached the VC to the cap. While the ID MAX was off getting re-coned under warranty, I put in a new Pioneer driver for the time being. Within a couple of days, it froze the entire cone in the full "down" position. 

During both these times, I wasn't even pushing the system as I had friends in the car with me and we were talking for the most part. Shortly after that last blown driver, I sold the PPI and went with a Hifonics Brutus with 1600 watts into 1 ohm and a 15" RF Punch HX2.


For home use, I accidentally blew a Klipsch 18" pro woofer in my home theater system. I was running a 7Hz test tone through it with roughly 400 watts going through it. I went into the other room where my computer was to start the RTA software. On the way back I heard the VC start making a "quaking" sound, then it suddenly stopped, then I got the smell of freshly burnt muffins. Only it wasn't muffins, it was the VC that got fried. Oops!

While it was working, it did a very efficient job of pressurizing and rattling the total crap out of the entire house including every window and door! 

Oddly enough, all of these drivers went around the same time within a few months of each other, about 8 years ago. They always say bad luck comes in threes.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

sqnut said:


> How come the poll does'nt have an option of 0?


To make sure no liars vote. 

J/K


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay update.
By turning the gain up:
DEI ORION C 2.65 coaxial
DEI ORION HCCA 6.5 components
MOREL DOTECH OVATION 6 components
BOSTON ACOUSTICS G1 12s
JL AUDIO 10W3v2

Uggghh I hope I do not blow the Hertz Hi Energy components now.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

ebrahim said:


> Okay update.
> By turning the gain up:
> DEI ORION C 2.65 coaxial
> DEI ORION HCCA 6.5 components
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

hmm.. theres no 0 option.. as above


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

There is now an option for "Never blown a speaker."


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

wes007parks said:


> my first sub 10 inch cerwin vega blew the surround right out of it


Does not count

Vegas dry-rot like crazy...

BUT never fear... if you have a couple cashed ones I'm looking for some shop subs, must be old-skool... because I'll do this....


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

One. Too happy with the volume knob on a 90s era Polk Audio tweeter plus first shot at passives = :smash:


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

just voted 

might need to have a "never blown speaker yet" instead


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Vega 10" woofers because the installer built the box WAY to small...


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

3 speakers in separate component sets and 1 subwoofer.


----------



## StickToRhythm (Feb 16, 2009)

Blew a pair of Sony MDR-7506 headphones trying to get enough volume out of them while tracking drums while wearing earplugs underneath - I was trying to protect my hearing while getting a loud enough cue over the volume of the drums. Not an unreasonable request, but the cans couldn't handle it. Ended up getting the Beyerdynamic DT 770 M which have a lot of isolation and are much better suited for the task.


----------



## KyferEz (Apr 18, 2010)

10+, mostly subwoofers. IIRC I've blown 2 6.5" speakers and 11 subwoofers. The one I'm most sorry I blew was a Phoenix Gold Cyclone (Rotary sub)

Every speaker I've blown has been due to one of the two:
1) Slightly overpowered & fried voice coils over the course of 6 to 12 months
2) Very overpowered and fried voice coils after a few minutes. Nearly added 2 more to that category total today at a competition  I scored 139.5dB with 580WRMS, and this was the 1st sound competition I've ever entered.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

2, blew the midbass on my first components testing the signal with an O'scope, I should have realized, might be a good idea to disconnect the speakers first, but I was dumb...

Oh well... I learned that lesson quick.


----------



## meccanoble (May 20, 2009)

I've blown 5+ for sure. I've blown 4 recently, make that 5....


----------



## Cruxx (Apr 19, 2010)

On purpose... 2. Other than that. none.


----------



## iarechaga (Oct 27, 2009)

my hands are clean ^^


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

I blew an 8" Bazooka tube bridging a Lanzar OptiDrive 200 to it.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

funkalicious said:


> One. Too happy with the volume knob on a 90s era Polk Audio tweeter plus first shot at passives = :smash:


Funny, that's the onlly speaker I have ever blown in a car too. Though it was the old Polk mid/tweet pods from the late 80s. Now on the work bench I've blown plenty of speakers. I don't count those since it was on purpose and they were hooked directly to 120 V 60 Hz. from the wall.


----------



## KyferEz (Apr 18, 2010)

Greg S said:


> I don't count those since it was on purpose and they were hooked directly to 120 V 60 Hz. from the wall.


Do you/ did you work for a retailer? I know a guy that did that b/c the mfg would claim a sub wasn't blown unless the VC was completely fried.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Let's see years ago when I just started I blew my pyramids! Does that count? My how far I have come!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

OSN said:


> I blew an 8" Bazooka tube


^^^ chad must have missed this one...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

amitaF said:


> ^^^ chad must have missed this one...


I knew a buddy that blew one... then he added another.. all was good


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

chad said:


> Vegas dry-rot like crazy...


Those pics make me miss my CV's. 

Old roomie was selling some of his **** on CL and the lady who bought his bed stuck the frame right through one of the surrounds on her way down the stairs. Fortunately he got the speakers in our "divorce". :laugh:


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

KyferEz said:


> Do you/ did you work for a retailer? I know a guy that did that b/c the mfg would claim a sub wasn't blown unless the VC was completely fried.


Of course. But this was years ago. Sometimes it was for fun but often it was because the speaker was bad, but it had to be obvious for the manufacturer to exchange it.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Age: 15 - 18 = 10 Speakers. 4 Tweets, 6 Subs, never any mids. 
Age: 19 - 36 = 0 Speakers. :laugh:

There's a direct corelation between blown speakers and being young, dumb, and full of cum for me.


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

i blew a kicker solo l5 with a mmats d200 back in the day


----------



## lukez34 (Jun 22, 2010)

None actually.. not that I can recall at least. 
However, I loaned a friend my old pair of Bose Interaudio speakers that he blew up on "accident".. Since then they've been sitting in my garage awaiting new drivers. I'm surprised they lasted as long as they did since the drivers in those were junk anyway.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a ls430 with the mark levinson system and the speakers are ****. So i blew the drivers side tweet, the sub and all the mids!! On the stock amp only by listening to it to loud! Besides that i got a little too power hungry wit a boston g5


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Blew up some A/D/S SI5 Mid ranges playing the Grateful dead, I guess Jerry was just jamin too much. My other was an JL audio 10w1's back in the late 90's High School and we were just too stupid to know that the slapping sound was over excursion.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

well I take back my post

havent blown up a speaker(s).. but i have sure damaged them in other ways 

FR88ex's dented the cones - long story short
now got the fr89ex.. and it happened again

I blame the neo magnets on the back


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

about 2. tma 5x7s running on a high powered radio for two year then amping them up with a jl slash 300/4 v2 did the tweeters in. i ended up replacing all 4 of my speaks with Evolution C5 components and C2 coaxials and running the gains less than 70% now.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

About 10 MTX mid/full range for the early 90's. Finally figured out the problem. Also, some Lanzar 10's from 1996.

Last one was the worst one, it was a 15w6 with too much enclosure volume on 500w. I had trouble throwing that one away even though it was dead and out of warranty.


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

Blew a Pioneer IMPP 12" Sub back in 95' - it never actually distorted to where it was noticeable, just overheated the voicecoil and gave up the smoke (literally, through the port) while playing Bass Mekanik.

Blew 2 MB Quart mids off of the same channel of a malfunctioning JL amp. The amp was definitely the cuase on this one.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

amungal said:


> Blew a Pioneer IMPP 12" Sub back in 95' - it never actually distorted to where it was noticeable, except for the fact that it was playing Bass Mekanik.


FIXED!


----------



## amungal (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol...


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

one. my 8w7.
clipped the crap outa it, cuase id idnt know what iw as doing =[


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

Frijoles24 said:


> one. my 8w7.
> clipped the crap outa it, cuase id idnt know what iw as doing =[


ouch. expensive mistake


----------



## lilmingjai (Sep 4, 2009)

for 10 years i had never blown a single one until i owned a PG MS1000. 
blew:
4 - PG Ti1 tweets
2 - PG Ti6 woofs
2 - Renaissance mids 3" soft domes
2 - Morel Supremo Piccolos tweets
oops i clicked (5+) when i should have clicked (10+)
oh....so so... sad...and very silent now(besides the engine running)
i blame my hunger for power. never again will i power my speakers higher than its RMS, even if the max is 1000w. anyone knows if there is a place to get speakers repaired?


----------



## subheart (Sep 28, 2010)

Embarrassing but true...

Was running free air sweeps on a raw sub, from a laptop...

There was a grounding hum and I just re-pluged the psu into a 2 prong extension cord.

That got rid of the hum but then I jacked the cord back into the laptop and immediately zapped the driver - amp was on and the gain was all the way up.

Laughed my butt of for being that stupid


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

Only one, a Zapco tweet because of a line driver issue. Been lucky otherwise.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a Phoneix Gold Titanium or Tantrum sub or something from Phoneix that started with a T, It was a beffy ass sub and I had it hooked to a Jl Audio 500/1

I was listening at VERY low volume to Howard Stern and out of nowhere the sub just blew itself apart, the leads broke off and the spder came seperated somehow, I really have NO CLUE how that sub got destroyed as I had never even turned it up loud and hadnt even played much music on it since I typically listen to only Howard Stern

I wish I would have gotten that sub fixed instead of junking it because it would have been a great sub to make a frankensub out of concidering how beefy the motor and basket structure was, But back then I didnt realize that you could do things like that and thought that once a sub was blown it was no longer useful for anything other than a paperweight


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I would like to say none, but I may have had a part in 1 which was in my girl's car. But this is the second one she blew so far. I knew it was not an optimal setup but went with it since she is so impatient. Well a couple weeks later and 1 of my old JL 12w3's is toast. That was a couple months ago when I started getting back into the hobby and doing lots of reading. Learned a lot of things so far.


----------



## mellephants (Oct 7, 2010)

Four twelves - Most recently, I had a surround fail on a Cerwin Vega. Most likely repairable. The other three were Adire Audio Shivas, all at once, by overheating the voice coils. That one taught me something.


----------



## GMCYKN (Sep 9, 2010)

In my Yukon I've blown both rear 4x10s and the left rear door's 6.5. I've never blown a subwoofer, excepting of course on purpose for kick and giggles...


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

I've blown 2 subs in my lifetime. 1st. Long time ago 13yrs i believe. JL 10w1 in a incorrectly built bandpass enclosure. It had like a 5-6 inch port on it that was roughly 12inches long. No I didn't build it. It blew on the 3rd bass hit on Master P's Make em say Uhh. It was funny. It was ran on the rear channels of a PPI PC450. The 2nd was some MA Audio 15. We plugged it into the wall. It was for demonstration purposes. One of the other sales guys claimed that it would do 1400 watts rms "Just like it says on the box" I said that I wouldnt last 10 seconds. I was wrong. It lasted 2. ; )


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

I blew my Eclipse components.... well the left door


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

does it count if namcy pelosi......um nevermind


one. deliberately, about a month ago. i had the craptacular vr3's that were in my satty when i bought it. i was using it to test a bunch of ebay amps i had sitting around. got to the last one(mtx thunder2300) and i decided to see the magic smoke for myself. bridged mono with some bass heavy music. saw the smoke and the vc locked up. took about 4 seconds to happen.

jesus it stank to high hell


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

You should experience it when your speaker is mounted on the door when there is plastic close to it and you have the magic smoke while you driving.

It happened to me once when I had those Orion HCCA 6.2 at one stage and thank God I was alone when it happened.

It stunk because it happened in the Florida summer so it stunk like high hell to.

one. deliberately, about a month ago. i had the craptacular vr3's that were in my satty when i bought it. i was using it to test a bunch of ebay amps i had sitting around. got to the last one(mtx thunder2300) and i decided to see the magic smoke for myself. bridged mono with some bass heavy music. saw the smoke and the vc locked up. took about 4 seconds to happen.

jesus it stank to high hell[/QUOTE]


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Two old JL 12w3s hooked up to an old school RF power 500m. Had the subs for probably 10 years... Till one day I cooked them... The amp went soon after


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Freaking piece of **** thread. Seen this thread for a while. Last week I finally said WTF and voted no speakers blown.

Wouldn't you effin know it, the very NEXT day I blew a tweeter. Mother [email protected][email protected]@#@


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

21 years and never blown a single speaker and I play my music very loud.

I did have some jackhole stick a screw driver threw the cones of 2 Hart 8" Onyx subs and a 12" Hart monster back in the 90's. I used tamper proofs screw in the install. Pealed the amps off the board with a pry bar of some sort. Guess they could not get the subs so they decided to rip holes in them.


----------



## happyears (Mar 14, 2010)

Car Audio None
Home Audio 4 EPI tweeters, melted plastic around wires in tweeter. Was using a European built Philips tuner. They do not use Stereo indicator light, high end static was the 1/2 wavelength of North America stereo indicator light. Good thing we have those so we now that it is in stereo. Lucky I was able to get parts from Canadian rep in Toronto for $25.00 each plus shipping. Local cost was $500.00 / Tweeter plus repairs most likely another $500.00 to repair crossover. Hmm two parts in Tweeter crossover, capacitor and a resistor, estimated at over $2000.00 to repair. 

Been lucky overwise, I hate distortion! 

Hans


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

only blown sub 1 in my car and it was just for kicks, hooked a 200w rms sub (sony maybe?) and pushed over 1200w rms into it, free air, on a 25hz-30hz tone. only took about 3 seconds to start smoking and then the rubber and cone started to break up.. best thing i could think to do with an xplode was make it explode.


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

never blown a speaker.
tried to blow a bose sub and few other speakers but failed.

blew up a few tweeters testing them with 12volt battery when first started installing


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

never blown a speaker, i just dont swing that way


----------



## Phew13 (Nov 2, 2011)

the very first set I had rainbow F3 kick, I somehow managed to blow the midbass


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Just blew my first one a few weeks ago. Unfortunately for me it was a damn near irreplaceable Focal Audiom TLR tweeter......pissed me off! If anyone out there has a single or a pair stashed away let me know. In the meantime I am in the process of switching over to a pair of Dynaudio 330D's.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

None so far. Some of it has been from pure luck like hooking a tweeter to the midbass output and by luck the tweeter did not blow. With the Dyns I'm very careful. I push a fair amount of power to them but my crossover points are pretty conservative. I'm nice to my IB15s as well. In fact the main reason I bought two of them was so that I did not have to push them as hard. Not so much because of their price but because it could take a year to get a replacement. I figure when it does happen it will be because I screwed up and sent a sub signal to my tweeters or something of that nature.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Last speaker I blew I was nine hours away from the house at the Global Product Directers house in Atlanta. He split up his last pair of x2's and I dropped a new one in right there. I may or may not have a midbass on its way out right now but I've put them through over two years of pure hell and they aren't exactly protected from the elements in my doors. Magnets looked pretty rough when I switched them over to the new truck back in March and we had a brutal summer with temps in the triple digits a lot. I do have a brand new pair of identical midbasses that have never seen power waiting to go in sealed midbass pods in my cavernous kicks.


----------



## Mooresound (Jan 17, 2012)

two sets pyramid tweeters, pair of Mach 5 mids(whgole channel wasted on an amp) sls 6.5 & diamond hex components(on a zed leviathin), Never blown a sub though. knock on wood.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

Never, out of the 13 sets of speakers ive installed myself , for myself...none. Im sorry but if you install them right, use good hardware and install them correctly , take your time with the connections and know anything at all about gains..there should be NO reason to ever blow a set of decent speakers IMO


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

scion1403 said:


> Never, out of the 13 sets of speakers ive installed myself , for myself...none. Im sorry but if you install them right, use good hardware and install them correctly , take your time with the connections and know anything at all about gains..there should be NO reason to ever blow a set of decent speakers IMO



I hear you man. It's worth noting though that no one asked how many "decent" speakers one has blown, nor how many properly installed speakers one has blown. Some of us were mere mortals when we started this hobby, some of us still are...

It's been 8 or 10 years since I blew a set. Well I separated a spider on an Xtant sub by overdriving it 200% about 3 years ago, but that was somewhat of a deliberate stress test. Doesn't count as "blowing" if it's an easy fix (hello silicone and super glue!) I'm still running that sub today, and it eats 900 watts RMS for lunch. Just not 1000.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tweeter went


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

I'll throw in .02
One tweeter on crystal comps. Not sure how, though I guess maybe from overpowering. Even though plenty of people were running more power than I was

Not bad in 12 years I guess

Also only fried one amp


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

a factory nissan speaker off my AudioQue 2200D 

and when you say "blown speaker", does completely melted voice coil count? lol


----------



## nucci (Mar 29, 2012)

1 stock Volvo rear door driver this week.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

My first subwoofer. So yeah, one driver.


----------



## Keith607 (Sep 13, 2017)

I blew 3 sofar need advice please!!!!
Hi i have a sony mex1400 hu and a jvc ks1500 450 watt 2 channel amp and blew a soundtream 12 inch single coil and a soundstream dual voice coal and a rockford fosgate p1 series now i have another rockford fosgate p1 and dont wanna blow it. Why blowin so many? Help so i can get best sound and not blow anymore. And whats crossover part on amp for.


----------



## EvAnA (Aug 20, 2012)

Only 1 speaker so far, a Hertz Energy 6.5" coaxial (rear door fill) took some damage during my first and only amplifier "incident".
A JL Audio HD 900/5 if you're not familiar has plug style connectors for power/speakers which are awesome BUT learn from my mistake and always LOOK into the receptacle before reattaching. Long story short I was simply moving something about and reattached my connections, but failed to notice a single tiny loose strand of bare wire had fallen into it. Connected my rear speakers back on top of it and went about my business. Powered on and instantly was met by the soul crushing something definitely broke noise coming from one of the rears. The tiny strand of wire was happily stretching from positive to negative under my plug connector.

So that sucked but good customer service is your best friend. I had purchased that amplifier used but still called up JL Audio and told them my neat story. They had me send it to them and I paid the repair fee, and I still ended up paying less than a new one total with the repair. I'm not even sure they sent the same unit back because the one I got back was blemish free, even had to attach the JL decal like it was new.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Just recently blew my old RF Punch HX2 12" sub. Thing lasted for years and was only rated for 500 RMS and I was giving it 1200 daily. It was my first subwoofer and I had a little bit of an attachment to it so it has been sitting on the floor in the back of my car for a few weeks until i finally trashed it this morning. I have been wanting to upgrade when I had the money which certainly isn't now. So now I'm stuck with some cheap hifonics sub that a friend let me have free...thing weighs less than my 6.5" midrange driver...Oh well


----------



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

4 sets of speakers through out their short history, every one that blew was the "The Launch" Boston Third Stage. after the 4th set i realized this track is prohibited at least on higher volume. (home and auto). i do not know who mixed and recorded this at MCA, but they OWE!


----------



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

Non but i did blow my amp and head unit back in 99 or so... Was playing with the wiring and touched the wrong things together.


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

,cook my scan tweeters when I updated my Dsp pro . It was a inocent mistake, now I disconnect my speakers every time I update my dsp.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Blew the tweeter on my Alpine coaxials back in 1994? Reolaced with Boston Pro6.4. Bonus!

Never blew a speaker since. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

